# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Bowden Vs. Wades Extruder

## HairLikeFrodo

What is your favorite extruder? Show a picture and tell why.

----------


## Egon van Engelen

Some shameless self promotion here, I like my own extruder best ;o) 

My original extruder was made from laser cut acrylic parts that looked really nice but wasn't strong enough for my hands. It broke after a few prints so I had a try with this one from Thingiverse .
It worked really well but I liked the closing mechanism of the original extruder better and also I still wanted to hang the extruder from the top of the printer together with the filament holder. 
So I had a go at it myself and it works really well for me Kis Bowden Extruder 
Here is a picture on the printer: 

ontheprinter_preview_featured.jpg

I never used a Wade extruder so I can't tell about those, what advantages do the gears have?

----------


## paradiddle65

Lets keep discussing this.. Would someone like to discribe the differences between the two extruder's as well? I have a good idea but I'd like to confirm it. Thanks

----------


## JohnA136

A Wades type extruder is a "direct" extruder where the extruder motor is mounted right above the hot end/extruder. The advantage is there is little distance between the drive gear and extruder.  This means quick response for retraction.

A Bowden Extruder typically has the drive stepper motor and gear mounted on the frame with a tube going from the drive mechanism to the hoe end.  The biggest advantage is that the actual hot end is much lighter and that means less mass to move so typically you can print faster.  The biggest drawback is that there can be a lag in extrusion retract and recovery.

I have a bowden type on our new Kossel Delta Printers.  We are still playing with them but so far it looks like they work fine.  I only finished my Kossel a couple of weeks ago.

IMG_3092.jpg IMG_3090.jpg

----------


## RAMTechRob

I have a Bowden on my SeeMeCNC and it works great.  The Deltabot needs a light hotend.

----------


## paradiddle65

Thanks for the insight, I'm going through the process of selecting one at the moment

----------

